# Bootsliegeplatz Glowe



## zupferl (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Boardis,

ich möchte über Ostern nach Glowe zum Fischen.
Leider gibt es nach Auskunft des Hafenmeisters keine Gastliegeplätze mehr.#q
Ist von Euch vieleicht jemand oben, der mir ein Teil seines Liegeplatzes zur Verfügung stellen könnte? - natürlich gegen Unkostenerstattung-
Laut Auskunft des Hafenmeisters wäre es kein Problem auch 2 oder 3 Boote am Liegeplatz unterzubringen, wenn man sich einigen kann.
Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten im Hafen nicht - weiß auch nicht genau wie das gemeint ist.

Sonst bleibt leider nur - jeden Tag slippen#c

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo Frank,
das wird nicht leicht, da jemanden zu finden, der sich darauf einläßt. Der Hafenmeister sieht das natürlich aus seiner Sicht und nimmt gern doppelte Gebühren ein. Niemand darf "untervermieten" und das Geld behalten.
Die Boxen sind zwar relativ groß, bieten aber wenig Möglichkeiten, die Boote wirklich gegeneinander zu sichern, wenn sie so eng liegen. Insbesondere kann es zu Problemen kommen, wenn es windig wird und das Wasser stark steigt oder fällt. Es ist immer ein Risiko. Dazu kommen dann die Probleme, wenn der eine raus will und der andere pennt noch, bzw. zurückkommt und der Untermieter liegt im Weg. Nimms den Liegeplatzinhabern nicht krumm, wenn sie das nicht gern wollen.
Slippen über Ostern wird auch schwierig, denn du darfst dort nicht immer slippen. Die Zeiten sind festgelegt und gerade zu Ostern dürfte ein Verstoß dagegen Ärger geben.
Ich würde ohne Hafenplatz jedenfalls nicht losfahren.. Vielleicht Schaprode oder Lohme?
Petri


----------



## zupferl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hi Dolfin,

danke für die Infos.
Hab in Glowe schon gebucht.
Werde nochmal mit dem Hafenmeister sprechen wegen dem Slippen.
Sieht das in Schaprode über Ostern anders aus? Ich habe gelesen der Hafen dort wäre noch kleiner.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo,
die Kapazitäten in Schaprode dürften noch geringer sein - und die Hype wird sicher gerade zu Ostern für volle Häfen sorgen ( daher werde ich genau zu Ostern nicht fischen ).
Ich meine, es wäre eine Alternative, in Glowe zu slippen und das Boot dann nach Lohme zu legen. Als Thüringer werden dir die Treppenstufen sicher nichts ausmachen...:q
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück!


----------



## zupferl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Ja, ich werde mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen müssen.
Hätte ich vieleicht vor der Buchung tun sollen.:c
In Großenbrode gab es bisher solche Probleme nie.
Konnte einfach nicht damit rechnen.
Kein Liegeplatz und Slippen auch nur zu bestimmten Zeiten.

So ne Sch....

Naja, ich werde das mit Lohme noch mal checken.

Stufen???  Nicht alle Thüringer sind Kletterkünstler

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hafenmeisterbüro im Hafen Lohme Tel. +49 (0)38302 90909 Herr Hütter, Herr Schlapmann, hafen@lohme.de

Naja, sind ein paar Stufen.... ( für mich müßt es eine mobil Blutkonserve auf halber Höhe geben )

Irgendwie war da im letzten Jahr etwas von der Steilküste abgerutscht und der Hafen gesperrt worden. Ruf am besten schnell an...

Petri


----------



## zupferl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Danke Dolfin für die Nummer.
Ich hoffe das es mit Lohme klappt.


----------



## Delfin73 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo Frank
Hab ähnliche Problematik, Liege seit 20.1. in Glowe aber nur bis Ende März :c weil danach der Wahnsinn startet, wechsel dann für den April nach Lohme und wenn die Klapperschlangen noch nicht aktiv sind evtl. noch 2 Wochen im Mai wieder nach glowe, wenn was frei ist. Es lief gut an und ist frostig bis jetzt und ich denke bis mitte März wird sich daran nichts ändern...
Noch ne Alternative wäre Barhöft aber der Weg zum Fisch ist da recht weit;+ Ich für meinen Teil bin aber zu Ostern nicht an der Küste, rücke erst danach wieder an wenns ruhiger wird...
Gruß Dirk


----------



## zupferl (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo Dirk,

Wilkommen im Board#h

Scheint ja so, als ob man seinen Liegeplatz-wenn man mal einen hat- nicht aufgeben sollte.

Ich habe jetzt für Ostern in Lohme einen Liegeplatz gebucht.
Werde in Glowe slippen und das Boot die paar Tage in Lohme liegen lassen.
Da ich glücklicherweise über eine abschließbare Kajüte verfüge, sollten auch die Stufen nicht das große Problem sein -hoffe ich-

Dann sollte nur noch das Wetter einigermaßen stimmen und dem 1. Versuch auf Lachs steht nichts mehr im Wege!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Moin,

schreib doch bitte noch etwas mehr dazu, was genau sich auf dem Boot befindet und evtl. noch ein sicheres Erkennungsmerkmal für das Boot... 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber damit ziehst Du Ungeziefer an und davon gibt es schon genug!

Grüße!


----------



## Zanderjunky (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schreib doch bitte noch etwas mehr dazu, was genau sich auf dem Boot befindet und evtl. noch ein sicheres Erkennungsmerkmal für das Boot...
> 
> ...


 


 Ja genau das wäre sehr schön!|supergri


----------



## zupferl (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo, 

scheint ja nur so von Gaunern, Betrügern, Dieben, und anderen Gesindel zu wimmeln.:c:c:c

Wer sich ständig die Arbeit macht und sein ganzen Inventar vom Boot ins Auto packt (was ja natürlich wie Fort Knox gesichert ist), soll das doch einfach tun.
Ich lasse meine Sachen lieber auf dem Boot. Erpart mir viel Arbeit und Stress.
Habe dabei noch nie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

|kopfkratIch werde aber am Steg dann ein Hinweisschild aufstellen, damit auch wirklich jeder den Weg zum Boot findet.|kopfkrat

DANKE

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delfin73 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Danke Frank!!

Aber der Sprit muß die Treppe runter und unter umständen reichlich Fisch  nach oben und dann zu Ostern die ganzen sabernden Tausendfüßler auf der Treppe in Lohme die im Weg rum trampeln, |bla:... und ne abgeschlossene Kabine alleine nützt nix wenn die Troller untereinander kein auge auf das Boot der Kollegen haben!!!! Das klappt all die Jahre die ich bis jetzt in Glowe bin ganz gut, da wird aufgepaßt und geguckt ob alles ok ist...

mfg!!#h


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Ich kenne die Treppen, und ICH persönlich hätte KEINE Lust mein Angelzeugs da jeden Tag hoch und runter zu Schleppen!!! Da biste ja vom Treppensteigen OHNE Ausrüstung schon fix und alle |uhoh: #d


----------



## zupferl (1. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo Delfin32,

Sprit wird in Glowe an Bord genommen und sollte mir das Glück hold sein, wird der Fisch und die wichtigsten Sachen ebenso in Glowe ausgeladen.

Die Treppen sollten dann nicht mehr stören.

Ich würde ja auch lieber in Glowe liegen. Wenn aber nichts mehr geht, ist Lohme eine gute Alternative, bevor man ganz zu Hause bleiben muß.
Ich kenne den Hafen in Lohme zwar nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort auch mehrere Boote liegen und nicht jede Nacht Goldgräberstimmung der Ganoven vorherrscht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Delfin73 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hallo Frank 
 Ach stimmt, Du machst nur einen Oster-Trip
 Sieht bei mir schon anders aus...
 Ich bin wenns Wetter paßt 3,5 Wochen im April vor Ort
 Und schlafe wohl auch ab und zu auf meinem Boot. 
 Also die treppen hoch ohne Gepäck ohne Pause sind schon
 grusslig, geb ich zu aber von Saßnitz oder Barhöft  
 rausfahren ist auch qualm...

mfg#h


----------



## zupferl (1. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsliegeplatz Glowe*

Hi Delfin*73*#t,

ja, nur 5Tage.
Unterkunft in Glowe.

Vieleicht sieht man sich mal am Wasser.

Gruß
Frank


----------

